# Home server advice



## greg_d128 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I am trying to spec out a home server. I'm thinking about a mini pc (one of the shuttles perhaps?). Something on a budget. I have experience with unix (solaris) and linux, but not FreeBSD. I need advice of what I should avoid in getting, in order to make the setup and installation as easy as possible.

Tasks for the server:

1. ZFS server for my archive drive.
2. Print server.
3. MediaTomb (probably) media server for video and possibly audio.
4. Home X10 server (custom scripts for the X10 home automation).

Most of the useage will be fairly sporadic. Any advice of what I should look at? What are the minimum requirements I should look at? Any components I should avoid?

Because of the ZFS requirement I am pretty much required to use either OpenSolaris or FreeBSD. I'm not too sure about the longetivity of OpenSolaris, so it's time to branch out and play with FreeBSD now 

Thanks in advance,

Greg


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,

  the important thing is that the hardware is supported . I don't have experience with these mini pc's so can't tell you anything from experience, but if they are using the same components as regular PCs or laptops then I guess you won't have too many probs. 

With respect to the software you mention, for ZFS it is recommend to use 64bit OS with at least 4GB of RAM.

cheers Andy.


----------

